# savo



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj!
 _Kdy__ž je slovo "savo" naps_áno malým "s", stejně se to vztahuje na ten dezinfekční přípravek nebo je to něco jiného? Napišu vám celou větu:
"V kufru auta je rýč, vápno a savo. Jedou vykopat jámu a vyzkoušet pistoli".
Díky za pomoc!


----------



## ilocas2

Ahoj

Je to ten dezinfekční prostředek. Nic jiného to být nemůže.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Malé s je zde patrně proto, že se Savo stalo v určitých situacích obecným synonymem čistidla. Podobně jako lux (vysavač). I když si nejsem jistý, jestli je savo pro podobné fušky dost silné. To je nějaká věta o mafii?


----------



## inbetweenwords

Díky moc za odpověď!
Je to z Románu pro muže od Viewegha. Dva chlapi chtějí zabít třetího...


----------

